# coxinha



## machadinho

Como vocês diriam "coxinha" em inglês?

edição: isto é, "coxinha" no sentido figurado que está em voga.


----------



## patriota

Geralmente, o nome original desse petisco brasileiro é mantido em receitas e restaurantes no exterior, assim como cardápios de restaurantes indianos no Brasil anunciam _samosas _em vez de _pasteizinhos_. Se precisar traduzir ou descrever, eis algumas opções:

Coxinha - Brazilian Chicken Croquettes
Coxinha de Frango (Chicken Fritters)
Coxinha - shredded chicken meat fried in batter


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> Geralmente, o nome original desse petisco brasileiro é mantido em receitas e restaurantes no exterior, assim como cardápios de restaurantes indianos no Brasil anunciam _samosas _em vez de _pasteizinhos_. Se precisar traduzir ou descrever, eis algumas opções:
> 
> Coxinha - Brazilian Chicken Croquettes
> Coxinha de Frango (Chicken Fritters)
> Coxinha - shredded chicken meat fried in batter


Acho que o machadinho não se referia a essas coxinhas... mas tenho pena, também não sei.


----------



## patriota

Carfer said:


> Acho que o machadinho não se referia a essas coxinhas... mas tenho pena, também não sei.


Sem contexto e fora de discussões em redes sociais, acredito que virtualmente todos pensem na comida. Se a pergunta for sobre a gíria, ela tem sentidos e traduções diferentes que variam conforme a situação. Por exemplo, se for um xingamento direcionado a policiais:



			
				Stack Exchange said:
			
		

> In the US we have a number of slang terms that are commonly used to refer to the police:
> cops
> 
> pigs
> five-O
> fuzz
> buzzkill (referring to their presence messing up the enjoyment of drugs)



Com o sentido de _mauricinhos_ (rapazes mimados de famílias abastadas), poderia dizer "_they are very sheltered and spoiled_" (crianças e adolescentes) ou  _"preps_" (jovens adultos). Para dar ênfase ao fato de que também gostam muito de festas e ir à academia, "_they are like frat bros_".

Como xingamento político, norte-americanos dizem coisas como "_conservatard_" (alguém com posições sociais conservadoras e outras ideias associadas ao Partido Republicano) e "_libtard_" (alguém com posições sociais liberais e outras ideias associadas ao Partido Democrata).


----------



## machadinho

Impressionante o seu domínio dessas gírias norte-americanas, patriota.  Será que eles não têm um termo que cubra tudo isso e mais um pouco? O nosso "coxinha" parece mais vago e abrangente.


----------



## patriota

Dependendo do nível da baixaria, todo mundo começa a se chamar de fascista, como em português.



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Since the beginning of fascism, the term *fascist* is frequently used as a political insult against a wide range of individuals, governments, and public institutions. It usually serves as an emotionally loaded substitute for "authoritarian", but *is treated so flexibly that it is often used to describe any movement or position the user strongly disagrees with*.


----------



## Joca

Que tal 'moron'?


----------



## Carfer

Joca said:


> Que tal 'moron'?



O machadinho colocou-nos perante um problema difícil de resolver. '_Moron_' cairá muito bem a uma infinidade de "coxinhas", não duvido, mas é um traço individual que não chega para caracterizar a espécie. Muitos deles sabem perfeitamente o que andam a fazer e por que o andam a fazer, olha se não sabem, logo não serão propriamente '_morons_'. Transportar para outras línguas e culturas realidades que lhes são largamente alheias - e sobretudo numa só palavra -, parece-me missão quase impossível. Mas vou seguir com muito interesse as tentativas, lá isso vou.


----------



## intruder

Pensei que "coxinha" não era xingamento, e pelo contrário, designava uma pessoa digna. 

Eis o que achei no dicionárioinformal. 

Co.xi.nha 
adj m+f 
1 Propenso ao trabalho e ao estudo. 
2 Ativo, laborioso, diligente, dedicado, competente. 
subst m+f 
1 Aquele que trabalha e que obtém ganhos através de seu esforço. 
2 Aquele que dá valor ao mérito. 
3 Cidadão brasileiro que não está envolvido em atos de corrupção e que não recebe benefícios do governo de forma ilícita ou sem real necessidade. 
4 Aquele que não se faz de vítima da sociedade. 
5 Pessoa que não inveja o que foi obtido através do esforço e do trabalho honesto.

Antônio é considerado um coxinha porque se recusa a usar a cota do governo destinada a negros em concursos públicos, preferindo conquistar sua vaga por seus próprios esforços, mérito e competência.


----------



## intruder

Carfer said:


> O machadinho colocou-nos perante um problema difícil de resolver. '_Moron_' cairá muito bem a uma infinidade de "coxinhas", não duvido, mas é um traço individual que não chega para caracterizar a espécie. Muitos deles sabem perfeitamente o que andam a fazer e por que o andam a fazer, olha se não sabem, logo não serão propriamente '_morons_'. Transportar para outras línguas e culturas realidades que lhes são largamente alheias - e sobretudo numa só palavra -, parece-me missão quase impossível. Mas vou seguir com muito interesse as tentativas, lá isso vou.



"lá isso vou" - o que significa isso? Nunca vi essa frase


----------



## machadinho

intruder said:


> Pensei que "coxinha" não era xingamento, e pelo contrário, designava uma pessoa digna.
> 
> Eis o que achei no dicionárioinformal.


@intruder, esse verbete do Dicionário Informal é _misleading_  e simplesmente não informa o uso enormemente *depreciativo* do termo. Foi certamente escrito por um coxinha ressentido, e o número enorme de votos positivos que o verbete recebeu foi, sem dúvida, dado por outros tantos coxinhas ressentidos.


----------



## Carfer

intruder said:


> "lá isso vou" - o que significa isso? Nunca vi essa frase



'_Vou mesmo', 'Ah! vou', 'Não pensem que não vou_', etc.

P.S. O dicionário informal é uma edição em _'português_ _newspeak_'?


----------



## intruder

Carfer said:


> '_Vou mesmo', 'Ah! vou', 'Não pensem que não vou_', etc.
> 
> P.S. O dicionário informal é uma edição em _'português_ _newspeak_'?



O dicionário informal é um site/dicionário que contém as gírias e as explicações destas gírias. Que pode ser editado pelos usúarios. Não tenho certeza se posso postar links aqui, mas dê uma olhada em dicionárioinformal ponto com ponto br. 
Sempre achei esse recurso muito útil já que contém um montão de gírias diferentes, e acho que todas são brasileiras. 

Foi uma novidade mesmo que coxinha possui um significado diferente do que eu tinha visto nesse dicionário. Sempre acreditei em tudo que via lá. 

Então, qual seria a palavra para descrever exatamente o que eu pensava que era coxinha ou seja.. uma pessoa honesta que detesta corrupção e tudo que possui, recebeu só graças a seu trabalho duro e esforço feito. 

Obrigado


----------



## Guigo

"_Coxinha_ é um grupo específico, que compartilha determinados valores como o individualismo exacerbado e outras coisas que derivam daí: a necessidade de diferenciação e a priorização da segurança em seu cotidiano, como elemento de “não-mistura” com o restante da sociedade.
*Até algum tempo atrás, eles não tinham essa necessidade de diferenciação. A diferenciação se dava naturalmente, com a absurda desigualdade social das metrópoles brasileiras. Hoje, com cada vez mais gente ganhando melhor e consumindo, esse grupo social busca outras formas de afirmar sua diferenciação. Para isso, muitas vezes andam engomados, se vestem de uma maneira específica, são ‘politicamente corretos’, dentro de sua noção deturpada de política, e nutrem uma arrogância quase intragável, com pouquíssima tolerância a qualquer crítica.*
Distinção do resto da população é a meta e a vida dos coxinhas. E querem deixar isso bem claro. É natural que agora eles caiam no ridículo aos olhos de muitos. Porque a gente brasileira finalmente acordou e os coxinhas lá no fundo sabem que não passam de acomodados pedantes, e não farão parte das mudanças que virão para um país que já não tolera candidamente os abusos dos poderosos."

Retirado daqui: O surgimento dos ‘coxinhas’ - Observatório da Imprensa - Você nunca mais vai ler jornal do mesmo jeito

Penso que a definição acima está mais próxima da realidade, pior que _coxinha_ só mesmo _interino_.


----------



## machadinho

intruder said:


> Então, qual seria a palavra para descrever exatamente o que eu pensava que era coxinha ou seja.. uma pessoa honesta que detesta corrupção e tudo que possui, recebeu só graças a seu trabalho duro e esforço feito.


Um trabalhador pobre (proletário), embora não esteja claro para mim até que ponto a classe dos mais pobres "detesta" corrupção. Isso de "detestar", uma emoção negativa, é característica de um subgrupo da classe média (a classe coxinha).  Algum sociólogo de plantão aí sobre a reação dos trabalhadores pobres à corrupção? 

O entendimento não-coxinha da corrupção é o de que a corrupção é sintoma, não causa. E como todo médico sabe, o problema é a causa, não o sintoma.


----------



## Guigo

intruder said:


> Então, qual seria a palavra para descrever exatamente o que eu pensava que era coxinha ou seja.. uma pessoa honesta que detesta corrupção e tudo que possui, recebeu só graças a seu trabalho duro e esforço feito.
> 
> Obrigado



Há várias palavras/expressões: pessoa comum, gente do povo, brasileiro médio, etc.


----------



## intruder

KKK. Do dito acima, dá pra concluir que, se alguma pessoa estuda muito e depois trabalha muito, abre uma empresa e tal, se torna bem sucedida, já cai na categoria de "coxinha"? 

Na verdade eu queria saber o termo pra designar uma pessoa bem sucedida, mas que obteu tudo não lambendo o sac0 dos poderosos mas que, por sua própria conta, construiu a sua vida. 

Será que vira coxinha automaticamente?


----------



## machadinho

intruder said:


> KKK. Do dito acima, dá pra concluir que, se alguma pessoa estuda muito e depois trabalha muito, abre uma empresa e tal, se torna bem sucedida, já cai na categoria de "coxinha"?
> 
> Na verdade eu queria saber o termo pra designar uma pessoa bem sucedida, mas que obteu tudo não lambendo o sac0 dos poderosos mas que, por sua própria conta, construiu a sua vida.
> 
> Será que vira coxinha automaticamente?


Não. Não vira. O termo pra designar uma pessoa bem sucedida, mas que obteu tudo não lambendo o sac0 dos poderosos mas que, por sua própria conta, construiu a sua vida é unicórnio.


----------



## anaczz

machadinho said:


> Não. Não vira. O termo pra designar uma pessoa bem sucedida, mas que obteu tudo não lambendo o sac0 dos poderosos mas que, por sua própria conta, construiu a sua vida é unicórnio.


Бразилия единорог!


----------



## intruder

machadinho said:


> Não. Não vira. O termo pra designar uma pessoa bem sucedida, mas que obteu tudo não lambendo o sac0 dos poderosos mas que, por sua própria conta, construiu a sua vida é unicórnio.




Entendi. Obrigado. Nunca antes vi esse termo com esse significado. Mas voltando ao tema do tópico, como se iria chamar isso em inglês. Acho que seria "prep" mesmo. Sendo "yuppie" usado como análogo de "unicórnio". De qualquer jeito, vale a pena dar uma olhadinha em urbandictionary ponto com 

E conferir palavras prep e yuppie.


----------



## intruder

anaczz said:


> Бразилия единорог!



единорог - é um animal. Com um único chifre. Tem nada a ver com "riqueza" ou "esforço"


----------



## machadinho

patriota said:


> Com o sentido de _mauricinhos_ (rapazes mimados de famílias abastadas) [...] _"preps_" (jovens adultos).





intruder said:


> Acho que seria "prep" mesmo. Sendo "yuppie" usado como análogo de "unicórnio". De qualquer jeito, vale a pena dar uma olhadinha em urbandictionary ponto com


Dei uma olhada nas 7 primeiras definições de prep do Urban Dictionary,  ótimas sacadas, mas acho que coxinha não é bem isso.
Coxinha não é _prep_ porque:

1. Primeiro porque o *coxinha não é rico*. Coxinha tem algum dinheirinho, aplicado no banco, mas não é rico. O coxinha pode até ser bem sucedido. Mas ser rico de verdade é outra história. Rico é capitalista que tem capital. Coxinha é capitalista sem capital, mas que acha, doce ilusão, que um dia vai ficar rico se trabalhar duro, economizar, aplicar no banco, e se os políticos pararem de roubar os impostos que ele tenta dar um jeitinho de sonegar.

2. Segundo porque há *coxinhas bem adultos e na terceira idade*. E são coxinhas plenos. E muitos. E dos piores.​
A verdade dura para o coxinha é que o coxinha sonhava ou sonha em ser um _prep_, mas não o foi, não o é e, tragicamente, nunca sê-lo-á. (Cf. definição #6 do Urban Dictionary escrita, ao que parece, por um prep legítimo ... se bem que um prep legítimo jamais escreveria sobre si e sua classe social no Urban Dictionary. ) Só resta ao coxinha o ódio aos menos favorecidos, às políticas semi-socialistas de favorecer os menos favorecidos, e aos coxinhas de baixo.


----------



## intruder

machadinho said:


> Dei uma olhada nas 7 primeiras definições de prep do Urban Dictionary,  ótimas sacadas, mas acho que coxinha não é bem isso.
> Coxinha não é _prep_ porque:
> 
> 1. Primeiro porque o *coxinha não é rico*. Coxinha tem algum dinheirinho, aplicado no banco, mas não é rico. O coxinha pode até ser bem sucedido. Mas ser rico de verdade é outra história. Rico é capitalista que tem capital. Coxinha é capitalista sem capital, mas que acha, doce ilusão, que um dia vai ficar rico se trabalhar duro, economizar, aplicar no banco, e se os políticos pararem de roubar os impostos que ele tenta dar um jeitinho de sonegar.
> 
> 2. Segundo porque há *coxinhas bem adultos e na terceira idade*. E são coxinhas plenos. E muitos. E dos piores.​
> A verdade dura para o coxinha é que o coxinha sonhava ou sonha em ser um _prep_, mas não o foi, não o é e, tragicamente, nunca sê-lo-á. (Cf. definição #6 do Urban Dictionary escrita, ao que parece, por um prep legítimo ... se bem que um prep legítimo jamais escreveria sobre si e sua classe social no Urban Dictionary. ) Só resta ao coxinha o ódio aos menos favorecidos, às políticas semi-socialistas de favorecer os menos favorecidos, e aos coxinhas de baixo.



Então seria um "fake prep" ou "fake yuppie"


----------



## machadinho

Lendo mais definições, parece que os _preps_ não são necessariamente ricos no sentido de podres de rico. Será então que eles correspondem aos deliciosos coxinhas? Ou será que lhes falta a componente do ódio social? Sei lá, acho nada a ver chamar alguém que saiu da mesma forma [ô] que o Bolsonaro de prep. Não encaixa bem.


----------



## intruder

machadinho said:


> Lendo mais definições, parece que os _preps_ não são necessariamente ricos no sentido de podres de rico. Será então que eles correspondem aos deliciosos coxinhas? Ou será que lhes falta a componente do ódio social? Sei lá, acho nada a ver chamar alguém que saiu da mesma forma [ô] que o Bolsonaro de prep. Não encaixa bem.



da mesma forma [ô] que o Bolsonaro de prep  

O que significa isso?


----------



## intruder

Pode ocorrer que não existe um análogo 100 % de coxinha em inglês. Sendo que toda cultura possui seus traços únicos. Esse termo pode simplismente não existir.


----------



## machadinho

Tomara, intruder, tomara mesmo, que o grupo social chamado de "coxinhas" seja um fenômeno só de brasileiros!


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Tomara, intruder, tomara mesmo, que o grupo social chamado de "coxinhas" seja um fenômeno só de brasileiros!


Claro que não, por cá também há bastante disso. De momento, andam até muito activos, por sinal.


----------



## intruder

Que tal dar uma olhada aqui (substitua os [ponto] com . )

inglesnoteclado[ponto]com[ponto]br/2016/03/como-dizer-coxinha-em-ingles-e-petralha-em-ingles.html


----------



## machadinho

intruder said:


> Que tal dar uma olhada aqui


Posh? Posh? Diga a um coxinha que ele é posh, e ele vai corar de deleite.


----------



## Vanda

Machado, acho que você não vai encontrar este termo no inglês. Como o Carfer bem disse, é um traço cultural muito específico. Os países de língua inglesa, que são conhecidos por nós, não têm cidadãos tão tolos de ficar brigando uns com os outros por causa dos políticos que roubam todo o dinheiro dos coxinhas, acarajés, quibes, cajuzinhos, pasteizinhos.... (vai dando nome que quiser para o povo espoliado), enquanto os corruptos se safam... Talvez nalguma língua latina, pode ser que tenha.
Acho que é um daqueles famosos casos em que temos que fazer uma ginástica descritiva para outra língua. Eu ia, nem vou, dizer para perguntar no EO, porque vou ficar com vergonha do povo de lá pensar que eu pertenço a este tipo de povo.


----------



## anaczz

intruder said:


> единорог - é um animal. Com um único chifre. Tem nada a ver com "riqueza" ou "esforço"


Isso é unicórnio.


----------



## guihenning

Aos estrangeiros eu já bem lhes digo: the right-wing-facists e_t voilà.
"the idiots', 'the delusional cunts', 'mesoclisis-suckers'… _também uso.


----------



## machadinho

Talvez eu deva tentar um diagrama de Venn e ver se consigo me fazer entender. De qualquer modo, Vanda, a gente precisa discutir essa tradução, pois as opções que andam sendo feitas na impressa internacional (como "posh" no Open Democracy) não estão nada boas.


----------



## patriota

machadinho said:


> Dei uma olhada nas 7 primeiras definições de prep do Urban Dictionary,  ótimas sacadas, mas acho que coxinha não é bem isso.


Era antes de sequestrarem a gíria para o meio político.


Estrangeiros: cuidado com as definições apresentadas por brasileiros nos _sites _que encontraram e outras que podem ver por aí. O viés político nelas é enorme e, como a Vanda disse, seria difícil transmiti-lo perfeitamente com uma só palavra para todas as ocasiões em outra língua. Virou um homem de palha formado por estereótipos para tudo que os grupos que utilizam esse insulto não gostam, e as vítimas do insulto adotaram sua própria definição dele, ressaltando as qualidades que consideram ter. E provem coxinhas, é um dos quitutes brasileiros prediletos dos estrangeiros que visitam o Brasil. Há também opções vegetarianas com jaca e outros recheios.


----------



## intruder

Nossss! Nem mesmo pensei que termos descritivos para certo tipo de pessoas possam ter algo a ver com a política. Eu, como estrangeiro e pessoa que aprende o português nunca tive a mínima necessidade de classificar as pessoas assim. Só hoje é q descobri essa palavra. As pessoas canalhas tem em todo país do mundo. Mas a classificação de coxinha é algo novo pra mim.


----------



## patriota

intruder said:


> Eu, como estrangeiro e pessoa que aprende o português nunca tive a mínima necessidade de classificar as pessoas assim.


E faz bem.

No sentido clássico da gíria, _coxinha _era o mesmo que _мажор_, mas parece que hoje só pensam em política.


----------



## machadinho

patriota said:


> Virou um homem de palha formado por estereótipos para tudo que os grupos que utilizam esse insulto não gostam.


Mais ou menos. Você há de concordar: há quem se diz coxinha abertamente — no sentido político. Há quem diga que tem orgulho de ser coxinha. Veem-se faixas e cartazes nesse sentido nas manifestações contra a corrupção. Há profissão de fé explicitamente coxinha em facebook, em whatsapp. Foi criada uma identidade coxinha dentro (de parte) da classe média. Você não vai negar isso, vai?


----------



## intruder

Agora tudo ficou muito mais complicado. Deixei de entender o que é tal de coxinha. É adepto de um partido político? Tipo petista? 

@patriota, o termo мажор  é só pra pessoas jovens que vêm de família rica. Podem ser filhos tanto de homens de negócios quanto dos políticos.  Só fazem bo$ta na vida e são impunes. Podem atropelar, matar alguém e sair impune. Já que os pais deles têm boas 'conexões' nos órgãos estaduais. Esse fenômeno só pode existir nos países mais corruptos como os da antiga União soviética.


----------



## machadinho

intruder said:


> Agora tudo ficou muito mais complicado. Deixei de entender o que é tal de coxinha. É adepto de um partido político? Tipo petista?


Não necessariamente. Muitos coxinhas se declaram apartidários.


----------



## patriota

@machadinho Talvez você tenha respondido antes da minha edição:


patriota said:


> e as vítimas do insulto adotaram sua própria definição dele, ressaltando as qualidades que consideram ter


Já que você explicou que surgiu a dúvida porque jornais estrangeiros têm usado traduções incabíveis, pode dizer "_reactionary_" em inglês. Nos EUA também andam chamando conservadores sociais de _reacionários/reaças _(o mesmo que _coxinhas_, no sentido que quer saber). O contrário de "_reactionary" _é "_progressive_" (é como se identificam os fãs de Bernie Sanders), que são insultados pelos próprios "_reactionary_" com o trocadilho_ "regressive (Left)"._

@intruder Como os da ex-União Soviética... e da América Latina. Я знаю.  Мажор = coxinha (antigo significado). Uma alternativa sem ambiguidade hoje é "filhinho de papai".

Enfim, resumindo, _coxinha_, no sentido político, é qualquer ser vivo que seja contra o Partido dos Trabalhadores (quando os próprios petistas usam o insulto), ou que seja contra todos os partidos que se classificam como "esquerda" no Brasil (quando pessoas que não são petistas o utilizam). E se alguém se diz _coxinha_, é por ter orgulho de ter posições sociais conservadoras e ser contra esses partidos, que veem como corruptos e/ou prejudicais ao país.


----------



## intruder

@patriota  mas мажор não é o mesmo que coxinha (mesmo no uso antigo). Мажор só pode ser jovem. E como o machadinho falou, o coxinha pode ser de terceira idade. 
Filhinho de papai = mauricinho?


----------



## patriota

O @machadinho só falou do novo uso político, que inclui jovens e adultos de todas as idades (inclusive idosos), mas o uso antigo era exatamente _мажор_, repito. Ainda não posso ler os clássicos da literatura russa, mas sei o que é um _мажор _(filhinho de papai, mauricinho) ou um _гопник_ quando vejo um.


----------



## intruder

@patriota  beleeeza! Você é uma pró em russo. Gostei da sua ideia de mencionar um гопник junto ao мажор. Kkkk eles vieram nesse mundo um pra outro. Aliás, como se diz 'гопник' e 'отжать' no Brasil?


----------



## patriota

_Гопники _- em São Paulo atualmente há muitos _funkeiros_. Também se vestem de modo característico e são acusados pela sociedade de não se comportarem ou praticarem crimes. Sem conexão com o estilo musical funk, há outras gírias, como _manos _e "_vida louca_" (geralmente se escreve "_vida loka_").

_Oтжать_ - roubar, certo? _Tomar_, "_dar a Elza_". "_Fazer um corre_" pode ser roubar ou apenas realizar alguma tarefa obrigatória para a pessoa.


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> E faz bem.
> 
> No sentido clássico da gíria, _coxinha _era o mesmo que _мажор_, mas parece que hoje só pensam em política.



Pois sim, mas eu também sou estrangeiro. Posso falar a mesma língua, mas ainda assim preciso de que o conceito me seja traduzido. E também não sou nem falo russo. Cá na minha terra, '_coxinha_' é aquilo que o patriota começou por dizer, comida. Mas hoje, claramente,  não é só isso no Brasil. Ora, se o termo adquiriu uma conotação política, sociológica, ou até simplesmente injuriosa, não vejo como fugir a procurar caracterizá-lo nesses termos e pouco me importa o que significava antes. Invocar o viés político de alguns de nós não é argumento, até porque tentar retirar-lhe a carga política que manifestamente tem não é um viés menor. Se o problema são as susceptibilidades dos participantes, então é melhor estabelecermos a regra de que, nesta matéria, só falamos de expressões e termos banais e bem estabelecidos, indo ao arrepio, aliás, da regra que nos permite chegar ao extremo de falar de palavras "feias" se isso for necessário para as explicar ou traduzir.
Não teríamos problema se '_coxinha_' coubesse em qualquer categoria política ou sociológica assente, bem definida e universalmente conhecida. Nenhum de nós tem dificuldade em traduzir, por exemplo, '_comuna_' por '_commie_' ou '_facho_' por _'fascist pig_' e os falantes de inglês entendem-nos perfeitamente. Mas, se queremos traduzir um termo novo ou com uma acepção nova, então temos de falar abertamente dele e perceber do que se trata. Podemos não conseguir chegar a lado nenhum, mas não é fugindo da caracterização que lá vamos. Por isso, acho que nos devíamos deixar de pruridos.
Não vou ressuscitar os qualificativos com que o machadinho caracterizou '_coxinha_' num post que foi parcialmente eliminado porque não sei que razões teve para o fazer. Muito embora já tivesse um retrato do '_coxinha_' através do que leio na imprensa, vejo na televisão e encontro publicado nas redes sociais por quem abertamente se diz '_coxinha_' ou defende actuações e posições que lhes são atribuídas, a definição do machadinho foi-me útil porque confirmou o que me parecia e ajudou a sedimentar o que não estava tão firme. Pena, por isso, que a tenha apagado. Contudo, atrevo-me a ressuscitar uma sugestão dele, ainda que sob outra forma, que não é, aliás, originalmente da minha lavra: '_trumpster_'. Apesar de os anglo-saxónicos não estarem dotados, em geral, da mesma criatividade dos brasileiros, parece que até já existe Urban Dictionary: Trumpster  e até parece haver um terreno de entendimento comum, vejam: "_We are tired of the corruption! We are tired of the wasteful spending! We are tired of bending over to Democrats and we are tired of being the world’s dumping ground for the citizens you no longer want"._ Trumpster’s and Tea Party; OUST Paul Ryan by Supporting Paul Nehlen - Crows Nest Politics Diz-vos alguma coisa?  Não haverá semelhanças que ajudem um anglófono a situar-se? Bem... é o mais perto de uma palavra só a que consigo chegar. 

P.S. Parte substancial deste post foi escrito numa fase mais recuada da discussão e quando ainda não tinha sido notificado de muitas outras contribuições, mas parece-me que a questão continua longe de estar clarificada.


----------



## patriota

@Carfer fiz questão de falar dos significados "originais" porque, para mim, *eles ainda são usados* fora desse mundo de discussões políticas centradas em redes sociais e manifestações. Afinal, quem discute tanto sobre política é apenas uma minoria barulhenta, e seria uma pena aposentar acepções de quaisquer palavras por causa das invenções dessa minoria.

Também os adverti sobre o viés porque cada um define a palavra de uma maneira bem diferente, de acordo com as suas próprias convicções. A minha ideia era apenas que não se deixassem enganar pelas hipérboles emocionais, presentes em todos os lados, e entendessem as motivações políticas por trás do termo:

Se ler sobre _coxinhas _ou _Trumpsters _em um artigo de alguém a favor de Dilma Rousseff ou Bernie Sanders, aprenderá que são "ultraconservadores, defensores da ditadura militar, homofóbicos, sexistas, racistas, fascistas" (o tal homem de palha).

Se aprender de alguém que se considera _coxinha_ ou _Trumpster_, ouvirá "sou coxinha mesmo, não apoio corruptos, a banalização do aborto, a doutrinação gay/feminista militante na escolas, pessoas que querem um estado comunista!" (outro homem de palha para os inimigos políticos).

De qualquer modo, é perigoso dizer que tal político ou partido é o equivalente brasileiro de outro. Muitas das ideias divulgadas em cada país são diferentes, e o que dizem na mídia e em discussões sobre Donald Trump e Bernie Sanders são exageros tão grandes quanto o que se diz acerca de petistas ou de antipetistas (coxinhas) no Brasil.

A melhor tradução, para mim, é *reactionary*. Como publiquei depois que você tinha começado a digitar sua resposta, no Brasil também se diz _reacionário _ou _reaça_ como sinônimo para _coxinha_. Só não disse essa palavra logo em meu segundo _post _porque não havia pensado nela.


----------



## Carfer

Obrigado pela seu esclarecimento, @patriota, porque me permite ficar com uma ideia mais clara. Podemos dar por assente, então e desde já, que são reaccionários, ou, dentro do mesmo registo e como nós também dizemos, _'reaças_'. Mas em que medida o são? Das caracterizações que cada um dos grupos faz dos '_coxinhas_' e que você aponta, o que é que, na sua visão, efectivamente se compreende nessa noção de reaccionário (já que o termo pode abranger um leque bastante diversificado de posicionamentos conservadores)? Defendem de facto a ditadura militar? (Tenho lido uma quantidade grande de comentários a artigos e posts que o fazem)  São homofóbicos e sexistas? (Aparentemente são, uma vez que não vejo como qualificar doutra maneira quem fala em '_doutrinação gay/feminista nas escolas_') Reagiram à ausência de negros e mulheres no novo governo? (Não me chegou nenhum eco disso) Como é que compatibilizam a sua posição anti-corrupção com a composição do novo governo? Reagiram a esta? (também não tive notícia) A que é que chamam 'banalização' do aborto? Pelo que tenho lido, visto e ouvido, sempre com a ressalva de que estou longe e tudo me chega intermediado e, portanto, posso ter uma visão distorcida da realidade, receio que as respostas a estas perguntas não deixem muita margem para qualificativos mais brandos ou para considerar que exagera quem lhes chama uns quantos nomes mais fortes. Nessa medida, não me parece difícil situar politicamente os _'coxinhas_'. A um norte-americano eu diria que estão próximos dos apoiantes do Trump, a um francês dos da Frente Nacional e por aí adiante. Percebo o seu argumento quanto ao perigo das equivalências, mas traduzir também é fazer compreender ao destinatário a mensagem dentro de parâmetros e conceitos que lhe são familiares. E grupos que assim pensam é o que não falta por esse mundo fora. O que me parece difícil de transmitir são as particularidades sociológicas para que aponta o artigo que o Guigo citou (e, indirectamente, o outro a que este artigo faz referência) e bem assim as notas que, aqui e ali, os nossos colegas de forum foram deixando quanto a esse aspecto e que são especificamente brasileiras. Talvez possamos avançar um pouco, agora que parece ficar claro que nome lhes podemos dar politicamente ('_reactionaries_' seguramente, _'fascists_' com grande probabilidade), e ver se há algum grupo social nos países de língua inglesa que se lhes assemelha no individualismo, na presunção, nos trejeitos, na maneira de vestir, etc. Em Portugal teríamos as '_tias de Cascais_' e aqui ao lado as '_dames de Versailles_', com o defeito óbvio de ambos os grupos não abrangerem a componente masculina, mas não vejo bem a que deitar mão em Inglaterra ou nos Estados Unidos, para não falar já dos outros países anglófonos. Contudo, pode ser que alguém tenha uma sugestão. Talvez não resolvamos a charada com uma só palavra, mas talvez com duas... _'posh trumpsters_'... quem sabe...


----------



## Ari RT

Desculpem o mau jeito, mas as opiniões pessoais aqui refletidas estão atrapalhando o entendimento dos estrangeiros.
Patriota iniciou um bom caminho aqui:



patriota said:


> Era antes de sequestrarem a gíria para o meio político.
> 
> 
> Estrangeiros: cuidado com as definições apresentadas por brasileiros nos _sites _que encontraram e outras que podem ver por aí. O viés político nelas é enorme e, como a Vanda disse, seria difícil transmiti-lo perfeitamente com uma só palavra para todas as ocasiões em outra língua. Virou um homem de palha formado por estereótipos para tudo que os grupos que utilizam esse insulto não gostam, e as vítimas do insulto adotaram sua própria definição dele, ressaltando as qualidades que consideram ter. E provem coxinhas, é um dos quitutes brasileiros prediletos dos estrangeiros que visitam o Brasil. Há também opções vegetarianas com jaca e outros recheios.



Vamos tentar esclarecer o conceito que é evocado quando o brasileiro usa a palavra, tanto o brasileiro "coxinha" (que a usa sem conteúdo pejorativo) quanto seu contraparte "mortadela" (ai, meu Deus, acendi outro pavio...), que o usa depreciativamente.

A esquerda brasileira chama de "coxinhas" aqueles que estão à sua direita no espectro político. Na atual conjuntura política, direita é o rótulo para liberal / neo-liberal (esses dois nomes também são usados no Brasil com conotação negativa). Bolsonaro (um deputado de direita franca) e demais atores realmente de direita são simplesmente reacionários, fascistas ou algo assim. José Serra, historicamente de esquerda, é considerado "coxinha", porque seu partido não apoia o grupo atualmente no poder E tem um ideário (se é que algum partido no Brasil sabe o que é isso) que admite o neo-liberalismo, especialmente no campo econômico.
Portanto, quando alguém de esquerda diz "coxinha" quer dizer: direitista, desumano, individualista, egoísta, regressivo, anti-progressista, capacho do capitalismo.
Quando alguém mais à direita (não necessariamente DE DIREITA, mas mais à direita - social-democratas, por exemplo) usa o termo, quer dizer que é contra-tudo-o-que-aí-está, contra a corrupção (hoje atribuída à esquerda no ideário popular) e contra políticas fiscais que consideram "irresponsáveis".

O contraparte do coxinha é o mortadela. O pessoal à direita do governo recentemente impedido (insisto, não é necessariamente gente da direita clássica, para seguir a taxonomia ultrapassada, mas em voga - ultrapassada no mundo real, mas em voga no momento político brasileiro atual) chama a esquerda de mortadela em referência ao suposto costume das centrais sindicais (alinhadas ao governo deposto) de apoiar os participantes de passeatas a favor daquele governo com sanduíches de mortadela. O conceito por trás do xingamento é: populistas, defensores de bandidos, vagabundos que vivem grudados às tetas generosas de um governo que gasta o dinheiro dos impostos em compra de votos dos ignorantes. Já a esquerda raramente admite o rótulo de mortadela, mas quando o admite é com a acepção de progressista, com preocupação social, preocupado com a inclusão das minorias e guerreiros mobilizados em defesa do que consideram ser um governo legítimo vítima de um golpe parlamentar.

Tomei bastante cuidado para não tecer juízo de valor a respeito de quem tem razão. Já estão nas frases os "disclaimers" (que consideram ser, supostamente, considerado por, atribuída...). Portanto, quem encontrar algum viés ideológico no que vai acima, verifique antes se não provém dos seus próprios conceitos e, se determinar que vem mesmo de mim... releve. Haverá sido falha minha e me desculpo desde já, mas não vou entrar em discussão do mérito político do grupo A ou B. 

Quem quiser discutir os conceitos e suas relações com as palavras é bem vindo. Tenham em mente que nós brasileiros compreendemos esses termos dentro de um contexto amplo e complexo. Nossas certezas políticas, sejam quais forem, serão metade do contexto. Meio contexto é pior que nenhum.


----------



## machadinho

patriota said:


> Enfim, resumindo, _coxinha_, no sentido político, é qualquer ser vivo que seja contra o Partido dos Trabalhadores (quando os próprios petistas usam o insulto), ou que seja contra todos os partidos que se classificam como "esquerda" no Brasil (quando pessoas que não são petistas o utilizam). E se alguém se diz _coxinha_, é por ter orgulho de ter posições sociais conservadoras e ser contra esses partidos, que veem como corruptos e/ou prejudicais ao país.


Mais ou menos. Não funciona como definição. Esclarecimentos:

1. Sim, todo coxinha é contra o PT, mas nem todo mundo contra o PT é coxinha. Exemplo: a extrema esquerda é ou foi ou esteve até recentemente contra o PT mas não é coxinha. Outro exemplo: Marina Silva, que não é extrema esquerda, é contra o PT mas não é coxinha. Mera oposição ao PT, a Lula ou Dilma não define coxinha.

2. Mais controverso agora. Sim, todo coxinha é contra os partidos que se classificam como "esquerda" no Brasil, mas nem todos os que são contra os partidos que se classificam como "esquerda" no Brasil são coxinhas. Quero dar margem à existência do conservador não-coxinha, que seria o conservador inteligente que topa conversar, oferecer argumentos, discutir, ouvir. Coxinha não ouve. Faz panelaço.​Sugiro que o coxinha seja o conservador ou reacionário politicamente estúpido. Funciona?

Também não funciona.  Segue dela que uns peixes grandes da "política" não são coxinhas. Mas será que são? Fica a pergunta: Cunha, Calheiros, Temer, Serra et corj. são propriamente coxinhas?  Ou serão coxinhas somente os pobre-coitados que estupidamente os apoiam? Considere o paralelo com os _trumpsters_, segundo a excelente sugestão do @Carfer. O Trump ele mesmo não é _trumpster_. Ou é?


----------



## patriota

@Carfer  Eu penso que _coxinha _e _reacionário _incluam um número igual de noções enevoadas. A ideia universal de _coxinhas_/_reaças_ é a de pessoas que não gostam do PT e que acreditam que ele seja muito corrupto, além de denunciarem que alguns dos programas sociais desse partido sejam "pão e circo" para fazer com que os mais pobres continuem votando em seus candidatos. Para os petistas, essas acusações são calúnias.

O estereótipo mais irritadiço de _coxinha _é o de sectários do político Jair Bolsonaro, o extremista da "direita" brasileira que mais tem exposição na mídia. Eles, sim, defendem a ditadura... Ou ao menos dizem que ela não foi tão ruim assim, que nos "salvou do comunismo". Porém, militantes políticos da "esquerda" que utilizam o insulto _coxinha _também o aplicam a simpatizantes de posições liberais clássicas, apesar de que esse grupo tenha ojeriza a um estado militar vigilante e defenda a manutenção de alguns dos programas sociais.

Aí está o problema: os usuários desses insultos colocam opostos sob um rótulo unificado, descartando a possibilidade de existirem inúmeras outras combinações de posicionamentos além da visão maniqueísta (nós vs coxinhas; "esquerda" vs "direita"; _progressives _vs _right-wing nutjobs_), que é muito mais simples de ser divulgada e ridicularizada.

Quando alguém se diz _coxinha_, é uma reapropriação irônica do termo, que mais uma vez deriva das posições únicas do indíviduo. As máximas que dei de exemplo antes são coisas que gente como Jair Bolsonaro diria. Eu o tomei de modelo porque suspeito que sejam ele e seus colegas que tenham orgulho de se apresentarem como _coxinhas_ nas carreatas.



Carfer said:


> São homofóbicos e sexistas?



Igualmente, depende de quem estamos falando. Bolsonaro já disse que maltrataria e deserdaria um de seus filhos, se o rebento fosse homossexual. Por outro lado, pessoas como os criadores do NOVO, partido que prevê uma interferência estatal menor na vida das pessoas, não se opõem nem à adoção de órfãos por gays ou lésbicas, uma hipótese que faz a boca de tipos como Bolsonaro espumar. Porém, como não aprovam outros valores tidos como petistas (especialmente econômicos, como a grande influência que o estado tem na economia, a quantidade de impostos etc.), não escapam de serem taxados de _coxinhas_.

E o mesmo pode ser dito sobre outras pautas sociais. Não importa se alguém diz que "pessoas de tal etnia são inferiores" ou se propõe que "talvez a ideia de cotas raciais não seja a melhor forma de solucionarmos os problemas"; se diz que "o novo governo é perfeito; Satanás foi vencido" ou se afirma que "esse novo governo provisório não é o ideal, e continuaremos exigindo o afastamento de outros políticos". Se não concordar com o pacote ideológico completo em que o praticante da ofensa se embasar, são todos _coxinhas, reacionários,_ _racistas_.

É por isso que tenho tantas ressalvas. Se for para descrever neutralmente eleitores do Bolsonaro, podemos dizer sem medo, em qualquer lugar, que são "conservadores (sociais)". Se for para incluir o resto da turma que recebe "carinhosamente" o apelido _coxinha_, é melhor nos limitarmos a dizer "anti-PT", já que podem ser, na prática, socialmente muito mais liberais do que Lula. Já se traduzirmos o insulto dentro do contexto de um bate-boca ou anedota, com toda a sua carga negativa e as intenções que um militante da "esquerda" imagina ao enunciar _"coxinha! reacionário!_", ainda recomendo _"reactionary_".

Essa análise vale, da mesma forma, para o vocabulário produzido contra os defensores de Dilma: _petralhas_, _mortadelas _etc. As duas listas de "elogios" estão cheias de suposições negativas, mas vazias de utilidade argumentativa ou filosófica. Servem para incitar a irracionalidade e o ódio e ocultar como são heterogêneos os grupos.



Carfer said:


> A que é que chamam 'banalização' do aborto?



Ativistas contra a regularização da prática do aborto de fetos saudáveis (como os fãs de Bolsonaro) dizem que, se isso for feito, as mulheres passarão a abortar tão frequentemente quanto cortam as unhas, em vez de prevenirem a gravidez. É isso que denominam como "a banalização do aborto".



Carfer said:


> Percebo o seu argumento quanto ao perigo das equivalências, mas traduzir também é fazer compreender ao destinatário a mensagem dentro de parâmetros e conceitos que lhe são familiares.



É por isso que digo, sem medo, que os _гопники _(_gopniki_) são os  "funkeiros da Rússia". É uma comparação superficial que serve somente para que se tenha uma ideia genérica do que estamos falando e não ofende ninguém.

Porém, em relação à política, é impossível fazer isso de maneira neutra e sensata. Por exemplo, Donald Trump repete incessantemente que cabe a cada estado norte-americano resolver, individualmente, questões como o casamento entre pessoas do mesmo sexo. Sobre essas polêmicas, ele sempre dá respostas vagas, que tentam agradar a gregos e troianos. Nesta semana, foi entrevistado sobre a possibilidade de transexuais utilizarem banheiros do sexo com os quais se identificam. O resultado não foi diferente: "O que eu penso? Que os estados decidam". Já no Brasil, Jair Bolsonaro e cia. dizem aberta e explicitamente que um beijo gay em público significa o declínio moral da nação e dos bons costumes. Não me surpreenderia se Bolsonaro dissesse que uma transexual (h->m) em banheiro feminino seja o som do cavalgar do primeiro cavaleiro do apocalipse.

É verdade que, dentro do universo dos eleitores de Trump, também estão pessoas que podem ser identificadas como xenófobas, ou isso ou aquilo, mas ele próprio não defende muitas das ideias que a mídia e/ou os grupos rivais tentam lhe atribuir. A "direita cristã" queria os candidatos Ted Cruz ou Ben Carson, que já foram eliminados da corrida presencial, e acusa Trump de ser socialmente _liberal_, o que mostra como ele não é exatamente o que alguns veículos da mídia, sempre em busca de controvérsias, pintam.

A única semelhança clara entre Trump e Bolsonaro, para mim, é que os dois são contra o que se conhece por "politicamente correto" e são vistos como salvadores da pátria em seus respectivos países. Para seus críticos, porém, eles e quem gosta deles são todos _coxinhas, reacionários_ etc.


----------



## machadinho

Muito bom, @patriota. A sua posição é justa, condizente com a última mensagem do @Ari RT, que também está muito boa.
Permita-me repetir o que eu disse acima, já que, com a mensagem #51, mudamos de página no fórum.

Não dá para definir coxinha meramente como opositores ao PT, ao Lula, à Dilma. Por quê?


machadinho said:


> 1. Sim, todo coxinha é contra o PT, mas nem todo mundo contra o PT é coxinha. Exemplo: a extrema esquerda é ou foi ou esteve até recentemente contra o PT mas não é coxinha. Outro exemplo: Marina Silva, que não é extrema esquerda, é contra o PT mas não é coxinha.


Se um petista classificar um comunista de coxinha porque esse comunista acha, sim, que (a) o PT é corrupto, (b) que o socialismo morno do PT é pouco e (c) que, efetivamente, só serve para mantê-los no poder, o petista está desvairando. O mesmo sobre a Marina. Ela é opositora ferrenha a Lula e Dilma, a favor do impeachment, contrária ao aborto, creio, por razões religiosas, mas se um petista a classificar de coxinha, é excesso, está errado.

No resto, e no que interessa, você tem razão.

@Ari RT, sobre o que você disse:


Ari RT said:


> O pessoal à direita do governo recentemente impedido (insisto, não é necessariamente gente da direita clássica, para seguir a taxonomia ultrapassada, mas em voga - ultrapassada no mundo real, mas em voga no momento político brasileiro atual) chama a esquerda de mortadela [...]


quero fazer uma única perguntinha. A gente não precisa discuti-la neste fio, ou mesmo neste fórum, mas é preciso pensar nela: a quem interessa tachar de ultrapassada essa taxonomia?


----------



## Joca

Eu também tenho uma pergunta, machadinho, indiscreta, por sinal, rsrsrs. Por que v. queria saber como se diz 'coxinha' em inglês? Era uma tentativa de explicar o caos político no Brasil a algum(a) amigo(a) americano(a)? Ou será algum libelo que v. está redigindo? rsrsrs Abraços.


----------



## machadinho

Resposta por PM.


----------



## Carfer

Do ponto de vista da tradutor vejo a coisa assim: o que se lhe pede é uma palavra ou expressão tão simples quanto possível que transmita o essencial do conceito, mas para isso precisa, obviamente, de ter o termo suficientemente caracterizado, pelo menos nas suas linhas gerais. Daí o interesse desta discussão e dos contributos que têm sido dados. Não vejo como conseguir esse objectivo sem eles. Contudo, palavras simples para realidades complexas correspondem sempre a generalizações e, como tal, são necessariamente inexactas, injustas ou até mesmo abusivas para alguns. Mas como fazer?  Pessoalmente, essa é uma deficiência que assumo, é um risco que tenho de correr e um exercício que não posso evitar fazer, como assumo também todo o viés que possa resultar de só ter um par de olhos, um par de ouvidos e um único cérebro para ver, ouvir e pensar o mundo e uma experiência de vida que é só minha.
Assim, quando sugiro _'trumpster_', como princípio de abordagem e sem fazer muita força porque tenho consciência das limitações do paralelo e porque, insisto, estou fora de qualquer das realidades em que essas palavras se inserem, é porque, _grosso modo_, me parece haver afinidades que cobrem uma parte substancial dos respectivos campos ideológicos, e, numa medida que para mim é menos clara e discutível, os próprios campos sociológicos. Atendo às linhas de força, bem sabendo que, a menos que tivesse a pretensão estulta de escrever um estudo de ciência política ou de sociologia, tenho de deixar as nuances de fora.  Igualmente porque me parece, do que entendi até agora, que '_coxinha_' já deixou o campo estrito da culinária e também porque não me parece que seja apenas um insulto ou uma arma de arremesso da luta política. Há uma realidade sociológica, objectiva, por detrás, por muito complexa que seja. Ou não? Também não me parece que seja o Bolsonaro a marcar o compasso ideológico dos '_coxinhas_'. É que encontro muita gente, que julgo (e, sinceramente, espero) que não faça parte dos seus admiradores e seguidores, a defender e a propagandear muitas das coisas de que falámos acima. É claro que percebo que estar metido num caldeirão em companhia do Bolsonaro pode ser desconfortável e pode até levar a que alguém pense, injustamente, que quem anda com os lobos, lobo é (*), mas não vejo aí razão para fazer voltar o termo ao campo culinário nem para o reduzir a um simples insulto. Mas quem conhece a realidade de perto, são vocês, não eu.
Voltando à vaca fria, encontraremos uma palavra ou vamos ter de remeter para uma nota de roda-pé (que, aliás, não saberia como escrever)?

(*) Normalmente, não faria acrescentaria esta nota, mas, dada a sensibilidade da questão, deixo bem claro um '_no pun intended'

P.S. _Como este fio avança à velocidade da luz (há muito tempo que não via o forum tão animado) também tenho de dizer que este post encaixa lá mais para cima, mas não vou fazer remissões para não ficar uma coisa descomunal


----------



## machadinho

patriota said:


> As duas listas de "elogios" estão cheias de suposições negativas, mas vazias de utilidade argumentativa ou filosófica. Servem para incitar a irracionalidade e o ódio e ocultar como são heterogêneos os grupos.


Relendo já pela 3ª vez a sua mensagem, @patriota, gostaria de fazer outra ressalva. Mas, antes da ressalva, já deixo dito de saída que (1) concordo que as listas estejam cheias de suposições negativas, (2) que sejam estritamente vazias de utilidade argumentativa ou filosófica, e (3) que servem para incitar a irracionalidade e o ódio e ocultar como são heterogêneos os grupos.

A ressalva é que, apesar de servirem ao ódio e ao ocultamente, elas *não* servem _só para isso_. Noutras palavras, no caso de coxinha, (1) a (3) não esgotam o que supostamente seria a utilidade desse conceito. Portanto, não se deve censurá-lo só por causa de (1) a (3).

Por quê?

Suspeito, aceitando de antemão que eu posso muito bem estar enganado, que estamos diante de um categoria sociológica *nova*, sem precedentes. Um conceito que faz um corte sociológico nunca antes feito na sociedade. Daí a tradução dele ser tão difícil. Fazendo eco ao que já disse alguém acima, a dificuldade de tradução do termo não é porque o contexto é brasileiro. É difícil porque o conceito é *novo*. Pode até incluir elementos velhos, mas o conceito e, sobretudo, o conjunto de pessoas que ele pega (a extensão dele) é novo.

Fascista não o substitui. (Nem todos os coxinhas são fascistas.)
Reaça não o substitui. (Idem daqui pra baixo.)
Conservador não o substitui.
Libertário não o substitui.
Liberal (no sentido brasileiro) não o substitui.
Social-democrata não o substitui.
Capitalista não o substitui.
Anti-PT não o substitui. (Nem todo anti-PT é coxinha. Ver #52 acima.)
Anti-esquerda não o substitui.
Mauricinhos, patricinhas, filhinhos de papai não o substituem.
etc.


----------



## Vanda

Bem achado, Machado. Você conseguiu uma ótima lista do que não é...  Se até pra nós definirmos é difícil, imagina traduzir...

carfer:


> Também não me parece que seja o Bolsonaro a marcar o compasso ideológico dos '_coxinhas_'. É que encontro muita gente, que julgo (e, sinceramente, espero) que não faça parte dos seus admiradores e seguidores, a defender e a propagandear muitas das coisas de que falámos acima. É claro que percebo que estar metido num caldeirão em companhia do Bolsonaro pode ser desconfortável e pode até levar a que alguém pense, injustamente, que quem anda com os lobos, lobo é (*),


Muito bem dito, como sempre! O problema dos brasileiros nestes tempos conturbados foi tentar enfiar no mesmo saco todos que se opunham/opõem ao partido dominante/ex-/dominante/ex-dominante/... (não sei nem mais como definir). Como já disseram, acho que o Machado, o conceito é novo, e neste caso específico é bem brasileiro. Acho que vamos ter que esperar pelos historiados no futuro acharem um termo para todo este _imbroglio_, daí, sim, pode ser que saia alguma tradução. Como alguém bem definiu humoristicamente nas redes sociais - e com o perdão da palavra (não é minha) - _Tenho pena dos historiadores que vão ter que explicar esse rebosteio no futuro_!

BTW, gente, vamos tentar redirecionar o fio para o campo semântico, ok? Se não vou ter que dirigi-lo para o ''Cultura''.


----------



## machadinho

Pois é, Vanda, fascinante, não é? Não é _prep_, não é _posh_, não é _reactionary_ ...


----------



## Vanda

Ha... de repente me deu uma luz, ao ler suas escolhas acima, Machadinho. Achei um termo: _patriot_! 
Não vale voltar para ideologias, ok? Estou tentando ficar na semântica.


----------



## machadinho

_Patriot_ cai bem, haja vista que tipicamente os coxinhas vestem as cores da Pátria nas manifestações contra a corrupção. Ficando na semântica, "coxinha" significa patriota? Talvez. Mas não é óbvio. "Fulano é patriota mas não é coxinha" é uma contradição? Se for uma contradição, o caso está encerrado.


----------



## Guigo

Para mim e para muita gente, _patriota_ ainda tem o sentido clássico de alguém que ama sua pátria, sua nação (não necessariamente o Estado) e suas coisas mais intrínsecas.

Penso que _patrioteiro_ é que seria a melhor escolha para o fulano que bate no peito, veste a camisa da selecinha e só pensa em Miami. _Patrioteiro_ tem ligação direta com _patriotice_.
*
Houaiss*
patriotice
substantivo feminino pej.
*1* qualidade peculiar de quem é patrioteiro
*2* patriotismo simulado


----------



## machadinho

Boa. Entrou pro meu idioleto. Em inglês, _patriotard?_


----------



## anaczz

Patriotard mesoclisis sucker


----------



## Joca

Chovinista (ou chauvinista), que é patriota exaltado, serviria?


----------



## patriota

Não é novidade que algumas vítimas de uma injúria a aceitem e passem a se identificar com ela. Um exemplo simples do Brasil é o dos palmeirenses, que cansaram de ser xingados de _porcos _e finalmente adotaram o animal como mascote de sua equipe de futebol. Isso é antiquíssimo na política, tem até nome: reapropriação. Muitos aqui devem ter estudado sobre os _sans-culottes_ franceses. Ocorre nos EUA e em outros países também. Todavia, esse não é exatamente o caso de _coxinha_ e outros neologismos genéricos, que eu me esgotei para ressaltar que misturam água e óleo. Há reapropriação de _coxinha _por alguns (como os seguidores do Bolsonaro), mas jamais haverá um livro _neutro _que ensinará que "os presentes nas manifestações eram coxinhas". É difícil pensar em uma publicação que não seja propaganda partidária descarada que descreva uma multidão heterogênea de centenas de milhares de pessoas desse modo.

@machadinho Fala como se houvesse um "dispositivo medidor de nível coxinha" e que as pessoas procurassem se informar antes de atacar as outras, ou que essa palavra fosse uma criação surpreendente, algo sem igual no mundo. Porém, como eu disse, a reapropriação não é algo inédito, e na maioria das vezes em que essas palavras (_coxinha, esquerdopata_ e afins) são usadas, ainda estamos diante de _*um ataque grosseiro e gratuito *_e repleto de suposições, _igualito _a _conservatard/libertard_. Seria espantoso se _termos popularizados por jovens em altercações e imagens de humor em redes sociais_ fossem usados com mais frequência como insinua, com considerações e ponderações acadêmicas ou morais. Na prática, são disparados a quem quer que esteja à frente, com tanta facilidade, ironia ou ódio quanto os palavrões do nosso idioma. Não é nada fascinante.

Paladino do marxismo no Brasil, o Partido Socialista dos Trabalhadores Unificado (PSTU) pede há tempos que tanto Dilma quanto Temer sejam afastados e que novas eleições gerais sejam feitas, porque seus membros veem os do PT como traidores do povo e da causa socialista. Bastaria que eu publicasse numa rede social: "Fora Dilma! Novas eleições já!", que os militantes que mais utilizam _coxinha_ como gíria política já a aplicariam a mim e me imaginariam com um retrato de Bolsonaro ou de Aécio na parede, sem querer saber se sou, de fato, um fã deles, do PSTU, do PRONA, do partido da Marina, do NOVO ou se me alinho mais ao Partido Querido da Paçoca. E será o mesmo se pubicar: "Fica, Dilma!". Muitos pensarão que sou um "pão com mortadela" (militante pago), um universitário que gosta de drogas, que aprovo o que Maduro faz com a Venezuela, que participo de protestos do MST etc. Se há comunidades onde as pessoas analisam racionalmente todas as variáveis possíveis antes de se manifestar, ou onde pelo menos respiram fundo antes de usar vulgarismos para descrever quem identificam como "ameaças" às suas crenças e objetivos, devem ser poucas, especialmente em um país onde cerca de 40% dos universitários são supostamente analfabetos funcionais.

Penso que até estes meus _posts_, que criei somente com a intenção de explicar para estrangeiros as coisas como são do ponto de vista de um mero observador do carnaval político, já são o suficiente para que eu seja visto como _coxinha_, _esquerdopata_, _conformista _ou até _revolucionário_, dependendo dos óculos ideológicos que o leitor utilizar para ler as minhas palavras e das frases ou parágrafos que decidir tirar do contexto, por conveniência. Afinal, até o meu nome de usuário foi usado, intencionalmente ou não, como equivalente a _coxinha_.

Poderia ir além e perguntar para você por que seria "errado", na sua opinião, chamar de _coxinha _a Marina e o PSTU, mas "certo" denominar assim os outros grupos que eu e você mencionamos, já que diferem tanto entre eles quanto dos petistas — e alguns estão mais próximos dos petistas que de outros vulgos _coxinhas_ —,  mas essa é uma dúvida inútil, uma vez que, fisicamente e nas redes sociais, o nosso _povo marcado, povo feliz_ não obedece limites teóricos: "_Se não estão conosco, são coxinhas_/_esquerdopatas_/_crentes fanáticos_/_satanistas_ _e ponto final_". Esse nem sequer é o objetivo deste fórum, e já gastei tempo demais para escrever sobre um tema que evito a todo custo ao falar com outros brasileiros.

@Carfer Sinto que repeti a mesma coisa sem parar, mas reafirmo que, para mim, essa palavra não é, nem de longe, um bicho de sete cabeças para a tradução. Basta vê-la no contexto e traduzi-la com termos diferentes, conforme as motivações do autor do texto original, como fazemos com todas as palavras e frases. Já sugeri algumas opções em inglês norte-americano e, com elas, os interessados poderão encontrar outras. No dia a dia, o insulto não passa de um termo tão simplório, vil e tóxico quanto _right-wing nutjob_ ou _feminazi_; todavia, se alguém utilizar uma tradução do tipo ou fazer comparações com políticos de outros países mesmo em um artigo de autoria própria ou numa descrição pedagógica das gírias, estará óbvio que tem suas próprias motivações políticas a favor ou contra os indivíduos mencionados. Como tradução para o caso que chamo de reapropriação, _proud conservative_ já é mais do que o suficiente para que fechemos o baú com uma chave e a joguemos no mar.

E @Vanda, infelizmente, esse espetáculo não é algo restrito ao Brasil e países em desenvolvimento. Nos EUA, a situação está igual: motivam as massas para que se ofendam e se afastem (veja como são igualmente ridículos os termos que citei, que usam e abusam). A diferença é que é um pouquinho (só um pouquinho) mais fácil encontrar cidadãos dispostos a ter uma discussão mais civil e racional, enquanto a maioria dos que ousam falar de política se agride tal como no Brasil.

@intruder Até lembrei o que dizer em inglês para o caso específico de alguém endinheirado que atropela um pedestre ou comete outro crime, mas escapa de uma punição justa devido à fortuna e aos contatos da família: _affluenza_.

Despeço-me deste tópico.


----------



## machadinho

patriota said:


> @machadinho Fala como se houvesse um "dispositivo medidor de nível coxinha" e que as pessoas procurassem se informar antes de atacar as outras, ou que essa palavra fosse uma criação surpreendente, algo sem igual no mundo. Porém, como eu disse, a reapropriação não é algo inédito, e na maioria das vezes em que essas palavras (_coxinha, esquerdopata_ e afins) são usadas, ainda estamos diante de _*um ataque grosseiro e gratuito *_e repleto de suposições, _igualito _a _conservatard/libertard_. Seria espantoso se _termos popularizados por jovens em altercações e imagens de humor em redes sociais_ fossem usados com mais frequência como insinua, com considerações e ponderações acadêmicas ou morais. Na prática, são disparados a quem quer que esteja à frente, com tanta facilidade, ironia ou ódio quanto os palavrões do nosso idioma. Não é nada fascinante.
> 
> Paladino do marxismo no Brasil, o Partido Socialista dos Trabalhadores Unificado (PSTU) pede há tempos que tanto Dilma quanto Temer sejam afastados e que novas eleições gerais sejam feitas, porque seus membros veem os do PT como traidores do povo e da causa socialista. Bastaria que eu publicasse numa rede social: "Fora Dilma! Novas eleições já!", que os militantes que mais utilizam _coxinha_ como gíria política já a aplicariam a mim e me imaginariam com um retrato de Bolsonaro ou de Aécio na parede, sem querer saber se sou, de fato, um fã deles, do PSTU, do PRONA, do partido da Marina, do NOVO ou se me alinho mais ao Partido Querido da Paçoca. E será o mesmo se pubicar: "Fica, Dilma!". Muitos pensarão que sou um "pão com mortadela" (militante pago), um universitário que gosta de drogas, que aprovo o que Maduro faz com a Venezuela, que participo de protestos do MST etc. Se há comunidades onde as pessoas analisam racionalmente todas as variáveis possíveis antes de se manifestar, ou onde pelo menos respiram fundo antes de usar vulgarismos para descrever quem identificam como "ameaças" às suas crenças e objetivos, devem ser poucas, especialmente em um país onde cerca de 40% dos universitários são supostamente analfabetos funcionais.
> 
> Penso que até estes meus _posts_, que criei somente com a intenção de explicar para estrangeiros as coisas como são do ponto de vista de um mero observador do carnaval político, já são o suficiente para que eu seja visto como _coxinha_, _esquerdopata_, _conformista _ou até _revolucionário_, dependendo dos óculos ideológicos que o leitor utilizar para ler as minhas palavras e das frases ou parágrafos que decidir tirar do contexto, por conveniência. Afinal, até o meu nome de usuário foi usado, intencionalmente ou não, como equivalente a _coxinha_.
> 
> Poderia ir além e perguntar para você por que seria "errado", na sua opinião, chamar de _coxinha _a Marina e o PSTU, mas "certo" denominar assim os outros grupos que eu e você mencionamos, já que diferem tanto entre eles quanto dos petistas — e alguns estão mais próximos dos petistas que de outros vulgos _coxinhas_ —,  mas essa é uma dúvida inútil, uma vez que, fisicamente e nas redes sociais, o nosso _povo marcado, povo feliz_ não obedece limites teóricos: "_Se não estão conosco, são coxinhas_/_esquerdopatas_/_crentes fanáticos_/_satanistas_ _e ponto final_". Esse nem sequer é o objetivo deste fórum, e já gastei tempo demais para escrever sobre um tema que evito a todo custo ao falar com outros brasileiros.



@patriota, suas críticas são, em grande parte, válidas. Para defender o que eu disse, aceito a sua primeira crítica e sugiro que talvez exista sim algo análogo a um "dispositivo medidor de nível de coxinha". Estou falando sério. Peço que considere a minha hipótese com a mesma calma e frieza com que eu leio tudo o que você escreve. A minha hipótese é a de que o "dispositivo" seja uma espécie de sensibilidade ou *percepção* de conservadorismo + vício moral. Explico.

O "dispositivo" teria 2 componentes: um *senso político* e um *senso moral*. (Um "senso" é uma modalidade de percepção análoga aos nossos 5 sentidos.) O "dispositivo" é acionado quando o senso político percebe conservadorismo. Uma vez detectado o conservadorismo, cabe ao senso moral perceber o grau de virtude ou vício no conservador. Se vício, coxinha. Se virtude ou ausência de vício, conservador não-coxinha. (Na mensagem #50 acima, eu disse que há margem para conservadores não-coxinhas. Conheço vários.)

O dispositivo não é infalível. Funciona bem às vezes. Outras vezes funciona mal. Quando funciona bem, e se houver "ataque", o "ataque" pode até sair grosseiro, mas *não será gratuito*. (A menos que se pressuponha que toda crítica de natureza moral é gratuita. Me parece um pressuposto errôneo.) O ataque será gratuito quando o senso moral errar. E o senso moral erra muito. Mas às vezes acerta: um cartaz ou faixa ou post, por exemplo, com dizeres abertamente fascistas ajuda.

Gente do PSTU e a Marina não acionam o "dispositivo" porque o senso político não os enxerga como conservadores, independente do que diga o senso moral.

Quando um esquerdista raivoso solta "coxinha" a torto e a direito sem consultar o "dispositivo", ou seja, sem percepção de conservadorismo ou sem percepção de vício moral, o esquerdista raivoso abusa do termo. É injusto. É gratuito. Concordo com você; acontece muito.

Você não soa coxinha, mesmo na hipótese de que seja conservador. Aposto que será consenso aqui.

Ao tradutor que estiver visitando este fio, sugiro que busque um termo indelicado (um insulto) na língua de chegada que reúna os conceitos de "*conservador*" + "*moralmente vicioso*" para traduzir o nosso "*coxinha*".


----------



## Joca

Isso, machadinho, concordo que o termo seja mesmo intraduzível, pelo menos numa só palavra. Mas, *em linhas gerais*, eu diria que os atuais coxinhas são aqueles que se posicionam a favor do impeachment, queiram eles o Temer, o PSDB, ou novas eleições.


----------



## machadinho

Pode ser, Joca. Não descarto de antemão. Mas o problema, você há de concordar, é que aí não se explica a carga *pejorativa* do termo. E a tradução tem de ser pejorativa.

Insisto: "coxinha" quer dizer algo mais do que conservador ou reacionário ou pró-impeachment.


----------



## intruder

@patriota Obrigado por traduzir umas gírias (mencionadas acima) pra mim


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> @Carfer todavia, se alguém utilizar uma tradução do tipo ou fazer comparações com políticos de outros países mesmo em um artigo de autoria própria ou numa descrição pedagógica das gírias, estará óbvio que tem suas próprias motivações políticas a favor ou contra os indivíduos mencionados. Como tradução para o caso que chamo de reapropriação, _proud conservative_ já é mais do que o suficiente para que fechemos o baú com uma chave e a joguemos no mar.




@patriota, não quero que subsistam dúvidas. É óbvio que tenho alguma coisa contra o Trump, como tenho contra Bolsonaros e quejandos, caso contrário sentir-me-ia muito mal comigo mesmo. Melhor fora se não tivesse. Mas é essa a questão? A visão de cada um de nós impede-nos de tentar encontrar, da forma mais objectiva que os nossos "óculos fumados" nos permitem, um termo que remeta para uma realidade aproximada e que explique ao leitor outra realidade a que ele é alheio? Nulifica o contributo de alguém? Há algum tradutor completamente objectivo? Algum de nós o é? 
O que procurei fazer, com as reservas que tive o cuidado de sublinhar, foi procurar os traços comuns - ou para aquilo que me pareceram ser os traços comuns entre eles, de acordo com as explicações que aqui tinham sido dadas. Entretanto a discussão evoluiu e outros contributos, especialmente os seus e os do machadinho, permitiram-me fazer uma ideia mais clara do significado do termo e concluir que a minha sugestão seria enormemente redutora. Mas, sem contestar a sua bem informada e bem elaborada análise, que no que me toca agradeço, sou levado a concluir que a sua proposta também não nos faz avançar nada. O que é um '_proud conservative'_?  Ponha-se no meu lugar ou no lugar de um inglês ou de um norte-americano. Que é que ficamos a saber com essa tradução? '_Conservative_', OK, a traços largos todos sabemos o que é. Mas, se você mesmo diz que '_coxinha_' é um insulto, como justifica o '_proud_'? Não está a transformá-lo num elogio?
Pelo que me diz respeito, lamento que abandone a discussão, que até aqui tem sido absolutamente civilizada e que não me parece que tenha esgotado o tema. No que me diz respeito, o seu contributo foi muito útil e esclarecedor. Obviamente, não espero, nem de si nem de ninguém, que concordem em tudo comigo ou que tenham do mundo e das questões concretas a mesma visão. 
Voltando ao tema e pesando tudo o que até agora foi dito, parece-me que a proposta mais exacta e menos contestável será a do Joca, mesmo com a falha que lhe aponta o machadinho. Mas creio que temos de ir mais longe. Se o leitor não estiver ao corrente das actuais vicissitudes da política brasileira, que é que ele fica a saber sobre os '_coxinhas_', dando já de barato que sabe alguma coisa sobre o _'impeachment_'?  Mas reconheço a dificuldade. Aparentemente, as contradições são tantas, que, se continuarmos na via do que não são, de exclusão em exclusão acabamos no vácuo. Às tantas, quase chego a pensar que eles não são nada, não existem, é apenas uma palavra vazia de sentido. Será?


----------



## machadinho

Carfer said:


> Voltando ao tema e pesando tudo o que até agora foi dito, parece-me que a proposta mais exacta e menos contestável será a do Joca, mesmo com a falha que lhe aponta o machadinho.


É hora de distinguir 2 questões: (1) qual a melhor tradução de "coxinha" para o inglês? (2) qual a extensão do termo "coxinha", isto é, que indivíduos ou instituições são propriamente coxinhas? E a questão (1) depende da (2).

A resposta do Joca a (2) é plausível por causa do "atuais". (Deixemos de lado por ora a questão da conotação pejorativa.)


Joca said:


> [...] em linhas gerais, eu diria que os * atuais* coxinhas são aqueles que se posicionam a favor do impeachment, queiram eles o Temer, o PSDB, ou novas eleições. [grifo meu]


O "atuais" demarca um intervalo de tempo. Cabe perguntar: atuais _a partir de quando?_ Suponho, atuais desde o dia em que o afastamento temporário da Dilma passou na Câmara dos Deputados. Talvez um pouco antes: desde os dias em que gente da esquerda que antes se opunha à Dilma se deu conta, quando já era tarde demais, de que pragmaticamente, e para ficar no mínimo, seria melhor a Dilma ficar do que o Temer assumir. _Hello?_

Houve um rearranjo de posições súbito quando o movimento pelo impeachment começou a engrossar. Pior, com as gravações (óbvias) do Jucá, um segundo rearranjo está ocorrendo: um racha na direita. Já tem gente de direita contestando a legitimidade do processo de impeachment.

Na definição do Joca, *atualmente*, quem é contra o impeachment mas, digamos, a favor da intervenção militar (solicitada e tendo em vista eleições gerais) *não é coxinha*. É o que então?

Não dá. Desisto.  Vou ficar com o Brazilian Chicken Croquettes do @patriota mesmo, e eles que se virem para me entender.


----------



## Carfer

Curioso, porque eu tinha ideia de que _'coxinha_' era mais uma categoria ideológica e sociológica do que propriamente uma faixa do espectro político que vai variando ao sabor dos acontecimentos, um bocado, aliás, na linha daquela tipologia para que apontava o link que o Guigo inicialmente nos deixou. Essa a razão por que andava à procura dos traços caracterizadores. Quer então dizer que o conceito evoluiu (ou que eu estava enganado, naturalmente)? É que, se de facto é assim, a tradução (como, aliás, a definição) é realmente impossível.


----------



## machadinho

Carfer, tentei tirar uma conclusão indesejada da definição "indexical" do Joca para mostrar que coxinha não é o mesmo que atual apoiador do impeachment.

No meu entendimento pessoal, que não imponho aos outros mas que os convido a considerar, coxinha é reacionário ou conservador moralmente torpe, como discuti acima, quando falei um pouco sobre a maneira pela qual, na minha opinião, coxinhas são detectados.

Nem todo conservador é moralmente torpe. Que fique bem claro. Mas quando leio, como li ontem, um indivíduo apoiador ou seguidor de um ideólogo da direita brasileira sugerir torturar os delatores da Lava-Jato até eles dizerem "Lula!", para mim é coxinha, independentemente do que esse indivíduo venha a pensar do impeachment.


----------



## Carfer

Entendi, @machadinho, muito obrigado.


----------



## Joca

machadinho said:


> .....
> 
> Nem todo conservador é moralmente torpe. Que fique bem claro. Mas quando leio, como li ontem, um indivíduo apoiador ou seguidor de um ideólogo da direita brasileira sugerir torturar os delatores da Lava-Jato até eles dizerem "Lula!", para mim é coxinha, independentemente do que esse indivíduo venha a pensar do impeachment.



Mas tortura não vale. Sob tortura, qualquer um é capaz de dizer até "Papa Francisco" ou, o que é mil vezes pior, "Mart(h)a Suplicy". Desculpa, Carfer, mas esta talvez não entendas: a Sra. Suplicy, contudo, é para mim a mais autêntica coxinha.


----------



## machadinho

Claro que não vale. Mas falar de tortura como mais eficiente do que delação premiada vai ativar o dispositivo medidor de nível coxinha, a que se refere o @patriota, e fazer o ponteiro do medidor bater lá no alto.


----------



## Carfer

Joca said:


> Desculpa, Carfer, mas esta talvez não entendas: a Sra. Suplicy, contudo, é para mim a mais autêntica coxinha.



Diabo, a coisa é mesmo complicada. Tenho uma ideia do percurso da senhora e sou capaz de fazer umas suposições, sim, mas daí a estar certo de entender...


----------

